# 23rs - Any Claustrophobia W/o Side Slideout?



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all from a newbie. action I currently have a hybrid trailer which I love, but am starting to think about going to an all hard-side unit so I don't have to worry about whether the canvas will be dry when it's time to break camp or not. Granted, opening up the beds on the hybrid is a LOT less work than completely setting up my old pop-up, but.......... guess I'm getting lazy.









Anyway, one of the things I like most about my current trailer is having a unit that is 27' long with the beds open, but only 23 1/2' long in closed up/travel mode. In order to keep that advantage, I've been checking out all the brand lines I can find with a rear slide-out bed. Finally I found the Outback 23RS, which has a floorplan I really like and is only about a foot longer in travel mode than my current unit. Having a queen bed at each end is perfect for me, and having the bunk over the front queen is a great place to put luggage, dog stuff, etc. The one concern I have is that there is not a side dinette or couch slide-out, seems like that might make it a bit claustrophobic on those rainy days when you're inside more than you're out. Any thoughts from those of you who have a 23RS?

Also, any problems with the slide-out bed I should be aware of? Leaks, slide not working, etc? How is the storage space inside and out?

Camping Fan
2004 Chevy Avalanche 2500


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Camping Fan,

Hi, and welcome to Outbackers!

I don't have the 23RS, but did have the 26RS and it didn't have the slide, either. I didn't feel claustrophobic in it at all. It was a little tight at times, but not to the point where I felt trapped in.

As you can see my my signature now, I have moved up to the 31RQS. BTW, you've got the tow vehicle to pull a TT with a slide should you opt to do so.

Whatever you decide, you won't regret getting on Outback.

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hello Camping Fan and welcome to the site. I went from a popup (two over 14 years) to a travel trailer for much the same reason you are moving up from the hybrid - the canvas deal. My first TT did not have a slide out and I came to regret it very soon after purchase. We used it for three years and just bought the Outback this September - WE ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT! Our first trip it rained the entire three-day weekend and we felt we were living in spacious luxury.

I like the fact that I have a 35 foot hard-sided trailer (when opened) that tows as a 30 footer - like you mentioned. But I also LOVE the side slide out. It's only 18" but YOU KNOW what that 18" means or you wouldn't be questioning it. It makes a world of difference.

You're looking at the 23RS and you have concerns. Since you have these concerns, I suggest you look at the 25RSS - it's only 11" longer and 300 pounds heavier than the 23. That sofa slide will make a big difference. This is a big investment, as you know, I would think long and hard before the purchase.

I kind of rushed into my last TT (a 27" Layton that we really enjoyed) and as I said, I realized I wanted a side slide. You'll likely feel the same since you are questioning it already. Of course, I'm partial to the 28RSDS and your Avalance would tow that without a hiccup.







On that rainy weekend, we had the boys up front in their own "room" while DW and I had the "living room" to ourselves. How many kids do you have? You may want to look at the 28RSDS with the four bunks. I have two boys but the four bunks easily allows for a friend each. I realize there are other considerations - room to park it where you store it etc. But, it can't hurt to look into all possibilities.

So far as the rear slide goes (and the side) - no problems what-so-ever. Tons of storage space too - but like any trailer, you can always use more. There've been many mods done by people in here that help boost that. And the resident panel of experts in here is a big, BIG help whenever you have any questions Outback.

Whatever you decide, I wish you all the best. I am VERY happy with my Outback and recommend it highly to everyone. Keep us all informed of your decision - not that we're nosey, we just enjoy seeing other people happy with Outbacks. Have a Merry Christmas.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to the site Camping Fan.

I'm like the rest, I think you will be more happy with a side slide. It just gives more room to relax. Take a look at the 25RSS, 27RSDS, and the 28RSDS. I think they are some great models with great floor plans. Like they said, I don't think you can go wrong with the Outback. They are just great TT, hands down. Post often and hope you go with Outback.

"Let's Go Camping"

Crawfish


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Camping Fan...

I have the 23RS..

I love it ...

no claustrophobia concerns at all ...

its big enough with the rear slide out to seem spacious on the inside yet small enough to tow easily and back-in easily ...

I looked at all the floorplans -- and since I am not using the trailer as a retirement home -- or my idea of camping out is not pulling in somewhere Friday night and never coming out of the trialer until its time to leave -- I love the 23RS....

We looked at the 25 a little but just could never figure out why OUTBACK had put two doors on such a small trailer -- anyway -- we got the 23RS and have not regretted it once ... and here in South Texas we camp allot and still no regrets...

Plus with the fold out couch.. the drop down table .. the two queen size beds and the one sleeper bunk you can get 9 folks in there with little problem ....

SO -- stop listening to what these other "evil" folks with the bigger trailers are telling you and listen to that voice inside you telling you to run out today and get yourself a 23RS -- women will love you -- men will envy you .....










PS -- no problems at all so far with the slideout -- no leaks or anything -- just every now and then throw some silicone on the gasket to keep it from drying out... also -- and this may seem a little ******* -- but I sort of like being able to sit on the couch and prop my feet up on the dining table bench seat while watching TV ...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Ghosty, I couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I like the fact that I have a 35 foot hard-sided trailer (when opened) that tows as a 30 footer - like you mentioned. But I also LOVE the side slide out. It's only 18" but YOU KNOW what that 18" means or you wouldn't be questioning it. It makes a world of difference.
> 
> You're looking at the 23RS and you have concerns. Since you have these concerns, I suggest you look at the 25RSS - it's only 11" longer and 300 pounds heavier than the 23. That sofa slide will make a big difference. This is a big investment, as you know, I would think long and hard before the purchase.
> 
> ...












Thanks for the input Moosegut. You're right, a new trailer is a big investment, so I'm trying to resist the "I want a new trailer now" bug.







My hybrid has a sofa slide out, which as you said is only about 18-24", but that does make a big difference in how roomy the trailer feels inside. I keep reminding myself that I do like the layout of my current trailer, plus it's paid for, so don't rush out and buy something that I'm not totally happy with floor plan wise, just for the sake of getting a new trailer.

My Avalanche is rated to tow up to 12,000#, so you're right, weight is not an issue. I was just hoping to avoid towing (and backing in) a 30' trailer.









Actually I don't have any kids, but an adult friend or relative quite often goes camping with me. My hybrid has a queen on one end and a double on the other, which works out great to give us our "own space". I'm looking for a similar floor plan in a hardside unit - two queens (or a queen and double) since I really don't need 3-4 bunks, and a double/queen would be more comfortable for an adult than a bunk bed (some of which seem to be pretty narrow).

So far the floor plans I've found that meet those criteria are the Outback 23RS, 27RSDS, and 29BHS. My main concerns with the 27RSDS and 29BHS are length, they're both about 30' long. Storage space isn't a problem, I have a 50' concrete pad beside the driveway. Mainly concerned about towing and backing a unit that is 6-7' longer than what I currently have. Am I making that out to be a bigger problem than it really is?

The other floor plan I found that I liked was the Aerolite 25QS (queen rear slide, double bed with single bunk over, sofa slide), and the length is not too bad at 27', but I had some concerns about quality issues with the Aerolite (bent frames, poor water tank support, slide leaks, etc.) after reading through some owners forum posts. The Rockwood Roo 23RS floorplan is very similar to the Outback 23RS, but again no side slide out.

It's always good to hear that there is no buyer's regret!







I know no RV will be perfect, but it's good to know that current owners are happy with their unit.

Merry Christmas to you as well.

Camping Fan
2004 Chevy Avalanche 2500


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Camping Fan,

Welcome to the site!! sunny I think you will be happy with which ever Outback model you decide on. Sounds like you might be a player for the side and rear slide model that I think comes in a 26'.







As already mentioned, I believe you have the TV for it. Good luck and post often to let us know what you do.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Now, look at Ghosty's avatar and look at mine. Does that moose look evil compared to whatever it is Ghosty has up there? Besides, Ghosty's a lawyer so what does that tell you about being evil?







And now I find out he's a ******* Lawyer to boot. Oy!









It's all in what your demands for camping are. The 23 is a GREAT trailer. All of the Outbacks are from what I've seen of them. I'm not planning to retire in mine either (With the ages of my kids I'll never be able to retire anyway







) but I sure do like having the room that I do. We spend a lot of time in our camper - two, two-week vacations at different lakes and tons of weekends throughout the year. Having more room makes it much more enjoyable.

If you have a side slide out now, go camping for a weekend with it "IN" and make sure you bring your adult friend or relative with you. See how you like the slide IN. That will give you more of an idea of what YOU want than we ever could.

And remember, your current trailer is 27' when opened - that's what the 23RS will be when it is opened *BUT, * your trailer opens a bed out over the hitch, the 23RS DOES NOT. You are also going to be losing some of the floor space you have now because that front bed is now IN THE TRAILER proper.

There is so much to consider when buying a trailer. Like you, mine was paid for (Not any more







) but the time was right for me. We had been talking about it for 2.5 years and decided that, with two men at over 6'4" (I'm 6'5" and my 15 year-old is 6'4" and growing), with one of them being 275 pounds (I won't tell you which), it was time for a little more room. I looked at a lot of trailers and fell in love with the Outback the minute I walked in it.

We also winter camp all the time, so the enclosed underbelly was another big consideration - and PLEASE!!! . . . don't start the conversation about the radiant heat and whether it's truly a winter camper. For that matter, don't mention anything about conveyor belts and airplanes either.























If you're anywhere near San Antonio, I suggest you hook up with Ghosty and go camping with him and see what it's like having to get him to move his feet off the table every time you want to pass.









Now, the one thing I did like about the trailer without the slide was that every time I had to pass DW I got to sliiiiiiidddde past her - if you catch my drift.









No matter what, I wish you the best in your decision. And again, Merry Christmas. Now, does that sound evil?

Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Truth be know I took the easy way out --

"I" looked at allot of trailers before my wife made "her" deicison - we went to the RV Show at the San Antonio Convention Center last year where she saw the 23RS and said - WOW THIS IS THE TRAILER WE SHULD GET....

Did I want a 5th wheeler - yep

Did I want a slide out couch - yep

Did I want more room - yep

Did I mention that my wife saw the 23RS and said - WOW THIS IS THE TRAILER WE SHOULD GET

and it actually turned out to be a great decision ....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Now, look at Ghosty's avatar and look at mine. Does that moose look evil compared to whatever it is Ghosty has up there? Besides, Ghosty's a lawyer so what does that tell you about being evil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I have to admit being in the medical profession I tend to not have a very nice opinion about lawyers







. However, having read through several of Ghosty's posts in this forum, he seems to be an OK fella, so I'll give him a pass on the lawyer thing for now.









You bring up a good point about the 23RS having less floor space due to the front bed being inside the trailer, vs. outside with my hybrid. Guess I'm just going to have to find a local RV show this winter (twist my arm







) and check out the different floor plans in person. May even sit on the couch and stretch my legs out to the dinette and do a trial run for the morning java fix.







Of course, that will mean risking acquiring a more serious infection of the "I wanna buy now" bug.


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

We actually did feel a little claustrophobic in the 23RS. We ended up with the 25RSS and love it. The side slide opens it up quite a bit as you walk thru or sit while dinner is on the stove. No problems with the slide so far - works great. I saw a comment about the 2 doors in an earlier post.... I guess that area could have been put to better use for storage, etc - but we actually like the door and the breeze you get by leaving them both open. The 25 isn't that much bigger and heavier. We also like the bike storage and folding bottom bunk. I don't think the 23 had that feature - but had a larger lower bunk instead


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

When we went looking, we had decided on something with a side slide. At an RV show we found the 23RS & fell in love with it. Long story short, after months and months of research & looking we got the 23RS. Even with two or three grandchildren with us, it's ok even on rainy days.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Camping Fan welcome to the Outbackers. I've owned a hybrid as well, a Jayco Kiwi. It was a good camper but compared to the Outback it wasn't even close. The Outback was much warmer in the cool months and cooler in the summer. Setup was a breeze. never had any problems with our slide out at all. About the only complaint was the metal blinds they used in the slide out bed area. A trip to Lowe's however solved that problem. No regrets about our Outback at all.

Are you currently active on other hybrid/popup forums?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Like everyone else WELCOME to the forum and family. We have a fam of 4 and a 21footer. It does fine. Sometimes, it might get a lil bunched up in there, but that's when I seize the opp to retreat somewhere else, queen bed, or better with good weather go outside. If bad weather, well, I was born first, so you all do what I say. hahaha.
BUT>>>>>it all depends on exactly what you do and why do you camp. We really don't stay inside our camper much. We camped 31 WONDERFUL nites in 05. We love our Outback and it fits our needs for now. When the kids get older, bigger, we will be forced to size up. 
I like only pulling a 21 footer for now, in/out gas stations, restaurants, etc is much easier than a 30 footer I will probably own one day.







. We travel to where we're going, unhitch, hookup, settle in then usually get out and about. On rainy days or nites, we play games inside or watch a movie. After the kids are bedded away, DW and I watch a movie usually or read or







well...just read some more. LOL. If it's usually just you and one other person or two, I cannot see how you would get that cramped at all. If that comes in to question, consider the efficient trailer length your pulling and the advantages and workmanship of the hardslide Outback.
Once again, I would recommend you ask "what, where and why" do you camp. That might help you decide on what you want.
Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

> <snip>
> Mainly concerned about towing and backing a unit that is 6-7' longer than what I currently have. Am I making that out to be a bigger problem than it really is?
> <snip>


First off WELCOME!

I'd like to tell you that my vote is for the 27RSDS...
We owned a pop-up for 5 years and I never once pulled it.
Sold it and bought the 27 and I got behind the wheel and 
now theres no stopping me!
It is very easy to tow and back up.
If you can pull and back in your hybrid you CAN pull the 27!
See my sig below...I did that! That was the first time I pulled it and backed it in.
DH was not even with me at the time(he came a day later)

The 27 is an awesome floor plan. (coming from a pop-up it's great...2 queen beds)

You can do it!
MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Camping Fan welcome to the Outbackers. I've owned a hybrid as well, a Jayco Kiwi. It was a good camper but compared to the Outback it wasn't even close. The Outback was much warmer in the cool months and cooler in the summer. Setup was a breeze. never had any problems with our slide out at all. About the only complaint was the metal blinds they used in the slide out bed area. A trip to Lowe's however solved that problem. No regrets about our Outback at all.
> 
> Are you currently active on other hybrid/popup forums?
> [snapback]68095[/snapback]​


Hi Y-Guy,

My current trailer is a Jayco Kiwi 23D, which one did you have? I am active on the Hybrid RV group on Yahoo. That group has been a great source of information over the last few years, as well as having some fun characters.







I was hoping I could find a similar group to learn about the pros and cons of the Outbacks, looks like I've succeeded here.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Camping Fan, I'd be we ran across each other at one point. I was on the Hybrid group on yahoo as well as Hybrid Explorer too. I also had a Kiwi 23D, great camper. Don't worry about things, even with the slide in there is still plenty of room in most of the Outbacks. We had a 28RSS and really liked it, I'd still have it if we didn't need to haul our quads - but the camper lives on since another member on this forum bought it.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Hey Camping Fan,
I have the 21rs with the same couch/dinette configuration as 23rs. We have 3 teenagers (one who is 6'1"). We have never felt claustrophobic and I have been amazed at how much space is in that little trailer.

I actually had some reservations when we first started looking at Outbacks and we struggled between the 21/23 and the 25rss with the slide but for us, the couch in the 25 was in a weird place (across from kitchen). In the 21/23, the layout of the couch across from the dinette is actually better for socializing, playing cards, etc. And at first, I was concerned it would feel too tight but it never has. We love it.

I actually like the compactness and the usable space. I realize it's a personal preference but honestly, I prefer to have less slides = less to set up, less to worry about. If I didn't have to have the bed slide, I wouldn't but it is hard to argue with the compactness you get with towing.

No matter the model you pick, you will love OUTBACK.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Camping Fan to the group first off
As for the feling of be closed in
We just about always have 6 people in ours
And never really have and issue with the floor space
Love the Outback that much we are on our second one
Good luck with whtever you decide.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome to the site. My last trailer was a hybrid. (19T Dutchman Lite) For me it was more of not enough storage space, not being claustrophobic without a slide. I ended up with the 28RSDS which has a slide. It is nice having the room but mostly with the kids always on the move when you are inside. We loved the 23RS and almost bought it. Talk to people with 2 slides and you wonder how you lived with one never mind none







Good Luck with your choice.

The one thing you will enjoy going from pop up and hybrid to a hard sided camper is the quiet. You cannot believe how much of the campground noise it will keep out, and they have gotten noisier. I sleep much better because of it.









John


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Amen on the sleeping! As one who went from pop up to Outback, it was unbelievable. I could never sleep in the tent trailer - EVER! But in the Outback, I sleep like I'm at home (well, almost).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, CAMPING FAN!* action

Glad to have you aboard!

As far as the claustrophobia factor, I definetely found that in the Outbacks without side slides when we were shopping. Everybody is different of course, but the side slide made all the difference for us.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The one thing you will enjoy going from pop up and hybrid to a hard sided camper is the quiet. You cannot believe how much of the campground noise it will keep out, and they have gotten noisier. I sleep much better because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right about the noise at some campgrounds. In general I like to go to campgrounds that aren't too crowded or noisy (escaping to Michigan's U.P. in mid- to late August is a good way to do that







), but I stayed at a couple campgrounds in lower Michigan this summer that were so noisy either from fellow campers or traffic noise that I ended up turning on the fan on the A/C unit for white noise at night.







Sounds like that shouldn't be a problem if I get an Outback.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome Camping Fan to Outbackers.com action

I think just about everything has been said about the quality of the Outback product. We bought our 26rs this spring and have loved every night with it. After the Colman popup we had this is like staying at the Hilton. Very warm/cold and quiet.

We've had zero problems with the TT... Well zero problems that I didn't cause









Bill.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for your input and advice, it's greatly appreciated. It's especially good to hear so many people are happy with their Outbacks, that kind of feedback (good or bad) is very helpful when making decisions about a major purchase like a new RV.









There are a couple local RV shows in mid-January that should include Outback dealers as well as other lines. That hopefully will give me a good chance to check out the different floor plans in person. Will let you know what happens!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm in the same boat. My p/u has couch across from dinette which is nice. The 25rs is roomy with sofa slide but agree the location is different. Not sure how to see the tv from there either. Not sure which unit we'll end up with but heard good things about Outback. If you feel cramped just go outside. You're camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> I'm in the same boat. My p/u has couch across from dinette which is nice. The 25rs is roomy with sofa slide but agree the location is different. Not sure how to see the tv from there either. Not sure which unit we'll end up with but heard good things about Outback. If you feel cramped just go outside. You're camping.
> [snapback]69251[/snapback]​


Our Outback is our first TT and we have the 25RSS - new in Nov so haven't taken it out but have stayed in it in the Fields. We did alot of model comparison before we bought and NOTHING compared to the amount of light that came through the Outback windows + the white cabinets! After considering the pros/cons of the various OB models, we narrowed it down by wanting 2 doors (easy in&out for humans vs. dogs) and really liked the placement of the couch slide next to / not across from the dinnette. Figured if we had guests staying on the couch, we'd rather have them a bit further from the Queen slide - a little more privacy for everyone that way. When 'slid out', it also puts the extra space in the middle of the TT - making it look even more spacious AND providing a central "play area" should it be raining out....but spent time in it while 'slid in' and there's still plenty of play room, sitting room, and the chef can still prep in the kitchen.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Now, look at Ghosty's avatar and look at mine. Does that moose look evil compared to whatever it is Ghosty has up there?
> 
> [snapback]68076[/snapback]​


*ROFLMAO* at Moosegut and his bad Moose.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the same boat. My p/u has couch across from dinette which is nice.Â The 25rs is roomy with sofa slide but agree the location is different.Â Not sure how to see the tv from there either.Â Not sure which unit we'll end up with but heard good things about Outback.Â If you feel cramped just go outside.Â You're camping.
> ...


Good points here. I'm still looking at the 21/23 and 25. Can you see the t.v. from the sofa or only the dinette area? Kids want to know.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> Not sure which unit we'll end up with but heard good things about Outback. If you feel cramped just go outside. You're camping.
> [snapback]69251[/snapback]​


Certainly I want to be outside as much as possible while camping, otherwise I might as well stay in a hotel.







My reference to feeling cramped was for those rainy days when you're stuck inside the trailer, like the day it poured for 12 hours straight on my trip to the U.P. in early October.







Great weather for ducks to be outside, not so much for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > campmg said:
> ...


campmg, I'm afraid I can't answer that - we don't plan to take a t.v. (ever) so haven't given it any thought (hey - we're camping!







... someday.....). My guess is it might be too low if down on the solid shelf. Maybe put the set on the pop-up table next to the sink...or certainly on the sink, itself (with cover put on) for those times when both the couch and dinnette are being used for t.v. viewing. Or on the back shelf by the backdoor & bunks if the kids want to watch and the adults don't. See - the 25 allows for LOTS of options!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Good points here. I'm still looking at the 21/23 and 25. Can you see the t.v. from the sofa or only the dinette area? Kids want to know.


Campmg,

I would take a look at the 27RS-DS and 28RS-DS. They both have the dinette moved into the slide, with the sofa between the dinette and the rear queen. This layout works out really well, in all kinds of ways (including TV watching).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

